# Rough Patches on Tip of Ear



## flatsac (Oct 17, 2013)

My senior graying GSD has a rough patch on the tip of one ear and a smaller one on the tip of the other ear....there is no hair loss, however and doesn't seem to cause discomfort but I don't know if it is a fungus or what. She goes for an outing in wooded areas every day and into the river but she doesn't swim. Does anyone know what causes this?
Also, stool showed the non pathogenic cyniclomyces guttulatis but no ova or parasites seen....there is occasional diarrhea but nothing chronic or acute. I think it can be treated with nystatin but maybe not necessary?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Your senior lady looks lovely with her pretty diamond marking on her forehead. My Sting had a bit of dryness on his ear tips. It was during winter so I thought I was due to the lack of humidity. I put some coconut oil on it and that helped clear it up. I also started to give him coconut oil to eat - I started with 1 tsp. and worked up to 1 T twice a day. Since you've had the fecal test done, I would suggest checking with your vet as to treatment since she does have off and on diarrhea. I would also add a pre-biotic to her diet. I give Optagest.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is she getting bitten by flies while she is out there. That can cause rough patches on the ear tips. They sell something called SWAT at TSC. It repels flies and smears onto the ears ever few days when the flies are bad. Flies can be horrendous in wooded areas. The clear is best. It dries and your dog's ears aren't all pink. 

Not sure if that is what it is, but it could be.


----------



## Jacina (Jun 23, 2016)

Selzer, thanks for the tip. Flies tear her ears up. She won't let me spray anything on her. I'm going to check that out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's been hot and dry, and the flies have been biting here. Today I took my little jar out and smeared the stuff on ears all over. It's worse when it is going to rain, the flies get downright mean.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

My boy had some small bumpy or rough patches on the very tips/edges of his ears for a few weeks at the end of winter. It wasn't very noticeable unless you looked close. His ears weren't itchy and didn't seem to bother him, or I would have taken him to the vet. They started clearing up soon after they appeared and haven't been back since. I'm wondering if it was some kind of allergy or due to the dry winter air. I wasn't able to enlarge your pic to see if your girl's ears looked similar to Asher's. Let us know if you figure out what it is!


----------



## flatsac (Oct 17, 2013)

I just finally was able to log in after several days of trying but thanks for all your tips....I'm inclined to think flies but the air is dry here now in sacramento so I will try the coco oil because I already have some and find the swat stuff because that is an issue also....again, thank you.....the older she gets more I worry especially now because it is hot and we can't go on our outings.


----------

